# Incipit cornaiolo



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

In onore dei miei nuovi amici (e nemici :carneval ho appena iniziato a scrivere il mio nuovo romanzo... con una scena di corna. O meglio, col risultato finale di una storia di corna a fare da incipit. Non posso dire di più, tranne che alcuni utenti ne sanno qualcosina: a loro voglio dire che la scelta è stata fatta, è la prima delle due storie 

Nel corso della scrittura mi servirà un po' di documentazione (quella di base l'ho fatta, ma me ne servirà ancora)... se qualcuno vuole collaborare, finirà nella sezione ringraziamenti in coda al romanzo


----------



## Nicka (24 Settembre 2014)

Ma scusa, se questi utenti ne sanno qualcosa di più e tu qui non puoi dire altro...perchè non lo hai detto privatamente che hai preso una scelta e invece lo hai fatto qui in chiaro?
Cioè...rischi seriamente di suscitare curiosità...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> In onore dei miei nuovi amici (e nemici :carneval ho appena iniziato a scrivere il mio nuovo romanzo... con una scena di corna. O meglio, col risultato finale di una storia di corna a fare da incipit. Non posso dire di più, tranne che alcuni utenti ne sanno qualcosina: a loro voglio dire che la scelta è stata fatta, è la prima delle due storie
> 
> Nel corso della scrittura mi servirà un po' di documentazione (quella di base l'ho fatta, ma me ne servirà ancora)... se qualcuno vuole collaborare, finirà nella sezione ringraziamenti in coda al romanzo


E lo pubblichi qui ? :carneval:


----------



## rewindmee (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scusa, se questi utenti ne sanno qualcosa di più e tu qui non puoi dire altro...perchè non lo hai detto privatamente che hai preso una scelta e invece lo hai fatto qui in chiaro?
> Cioè...rischi seriamente di suscitare curiosità...


Allora... ho chiesto solo un consiglio su quale delle due storie preferissero... ho due buone idee per altrettanti romanzi. Alla fine, malgrado sia io il primo a essere affascinato dalla seconda (inizia con un uomo che può vedere due ore nel futuro e da lì si snoda: però è solo una traccia, non so ancora nulla dei personaggi) ho scelto la prima (la storia di una sessuologa che viene rapita da uno dei suoi pazienti: qui ho i personaggi e gran parte delle scene pronte).

L'idea era proprio di suscitare curiosità  perchè mi servirà un po' di collaborazione, come detto


----------



## rewindmee (25 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E lo pubblichi qui ? :carneval:


Spero di pubblicarlo con un editore grosso... però qualcosa farò leggere in anteprima qui


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Spero di pubblicarlo con un editore grosso... però qualcosa farò leggere in anteprima qui


Ah però allora buon lavoro ed in bocca al lupo


----------



## rewindmee (25 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah però allora buon lavoro ed in bocca al lupo


Crepi il lupo (figurativamente)!


----------



## rewindmee (25 Settembre 2014)

Sono a pag. 8, su un treno tra Bologna e Roma...


----------



## Solenero (25 Settembre 2014)

Uno scrittore tra noi! non lo sapevo!
io sono una grande lettrice, mi piacerà molto leggerti, sono curiosissima!!!


----------



## aristocat (25 Settembre 2014)

Ma l'aiuto ti serve solo per la scena di "corna" o anche per altri pezzi della trama?


----------



## Stark72 (25 Settembre 2014)

non ho capito che te serve, però daje!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> In onore dei miei nuovi amici (e nemici :carneval ho appena iniziato a scrivere il mio nuovo romanzo... con una scena di corna. O meglio, col risultato finale di una storia di corna a fare da incipit. Non posso dire di più, tranne che alcuni utenti ne sanno qualcosina: a loro voglio dire che la scelta è stata fatta, è la prima delle due storie
> 
> Nel corso della scrittura mi servirà un po' di documentazione (quella di base l'ho fatta, ma me ne servirà ancora)... se qualcuno vuole collaborare, finirà nella sezione ringraziamenti in coda al romanzo



perché a me non hai chiesto niente?


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Uno scrittore tra noi! non lo sapevo!
> io sono una grande lettrice, mi piacerà molto leggerti, sono curiosissima!!!


Scrivimi su rewindme@libero.it e ti manderò qualcosa da leggere


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma l'aiuto ti serve solo per la scena di "corna" o anche per altri pezzi della trama?


Mi serve soprattutto per la documentazione.
E per rendere credibili alcune scelte dei personaggi di cui non sono sicuro...


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché a me non hai chiesto niente?


Perchè temevo di aver approfittato già troppo, avendoti mandato da leggere 
E soprattutto perchè a te farò le domande difficili :rotfl:


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> In onore dei miei nuovi amici (e nemici :carneval ho appena iniziato a scrivere il mio nuovo romanzo... con una scena di corna. O meglio, col risultato finale di una storia di corna a fare da incipit. Non posso dire di più, tranne che alcuni utenti ne sanno qualcosina: a loro voglio dire che la scelta è stata fatta, è la prima delle due storie
> 
> Nel corso della scrittura mi servirà un po' di documentazione (quella di base l'ho fatta, ma me ne servirà ancora)... se qualcuno vuole collaborare, finirà nella sezione ringraziamenti in coda al romanzo


io collaboro volentieri


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

Posso suggerire il finale ? 

Il Tradito arriva su Tradinet.


E io lo banno.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Posso suggerire il finale ?
> 
> Il Tradito arriva su Tradinet.
> 
> ...


Prima però lo convinco a spippettarsi spiando la moglie e l'amante dall'armadio.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Il tradito sparisce a pagina 2


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

Non avevo dubbi. Che ce frega dei traditi.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi. Che ce frega dei traditi.


Mi serviva come motivazione del trasferimento del protagonista


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Mi serviva come motivazione del trasferimento del protagonista


Poteva aprì un sondaggio  Faceva Prima


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il tradito sparisce a pagina 2


cornuto e mazziato


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> cornuto e mazziato


Però è il motore della storia


----------



## rewindmee (28 Settembre 2014)

Venti pagine... mi sto divertendo un mondo


----------

